# Kitchen Island Direction



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 Someone that know what there looking at needs to be on site to see it's a supporting wall before anything is done.


----------



## VJG86 (Feb 12, 2014)

It's not a supporting wall. We checked.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

2 level


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Post an actual layout. Location is important for functionality, as are clearances. But the most useful island type is single level counter height. It can provide one large continuous work surface rather than a fragmented one. Bar height seating is less comfortable and more difficult for both old and young, and even those in the middle.


----------



## Lizzy21 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a single level island and it works great. We use it for both prep area and seating and it allows the kids to help in the kitchen while sitting on the stools. Very functional.


----------



## atun willis (Feb 28, 2014)

i'll go with two levels...


----------



## maxxey01 (Mar 14, 2014)

I agree with Steven James, Lizzy 21 and Live Oak. They all had really good points.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

We have had a single level, 3' by 7' island in our kitchen situated so as to be optimum for prep and cooking for the past 30 years. When the kids were little, the would sit at it or on it and help out or just be with us. We have 10-12 friends over pretty regularly and to my recollection the cool dining room table under the chandelier thing has NEVER been used. Everyone just sits around the island. We have three oak swiveling bars tools with backs that sit permanently on the non-prep side, three more I that sit against a wall and are pulled in when needed, plus 8 plain old backless saddle stools from the unfinished furniture mill that normal sit in various places around the house that get pressed into service when needed. The only time that the island is NOT used for seating is when we have larger groups (31 for brunch next Sunday!) at which point it turns into a large buffet table. Ron


----------

